# Reputable breeders near Grand Rapids Michigan



## Gsdfutureowner (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi I live in the Grand Rapids area and I am looking to get my first gsd puppy. I want a good breeder that produces healthy loving caring dogs. I want a Black and Tan or black and red puppy. I can travel to go get the puppy but the closer to Grand Rapids the better. My price range is under $2000. Please answer as best as you can, Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know what they charge, but alta-tollhaus would be a good start if you want a black and tan/red. They may be a little over $2k though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What/who is in your family? What is your lifestyle like? Energy level and drive levels desired? Will you do any training, sports, etc?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> I don't know what they charge, but alta-tollhaus would be a good start if you want a black and tan/red. They may be a little over $2k though.


Julie is a wonderful breeder, and if I were looking for a SL puppy, she would be on my short list! 

David Winners


----------



## Gsdfutureowner (Sep 14, 2013)

Liesje said:


> What/who is in your family? What is your lifestyle like? Energy level and drive levels desired? Will you do any training, sports, etc?


Me my wife, and kids ages 15, 12, 8.
We are an easy going but high energized and are quite active which will be good for the german sheperd. Medium to high energy level. We will train him the basic commands plus some extras. He will be our companion/pet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is a trial next weekend you should go to/ Capital area Schutzhund club in Charlotte. Saturday would be the day to watch obedience and protection, Sunday has the AD and BH's. There are a few representing from AT's kennel.
No website for the club. If you are interested, pm me for the location.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jane, you showing Karlo there?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yup


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> There is a trial next weekend you should go to/ Capital area Schutzhund club in Charlotte. Saturday would be the day to watch obedience and protection, Sunday has the AD and BH's. There are a few representing from AT's kennel.
> No website for the club. If you are interested, pm me for the location.


Great idea! I want to go watch SO bad but have a tournament next weekend  Good luck!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> yup


Cool, best wishes. Gnash, Creasy n me sending a great outcome.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with Lucy Dog & David Winters!
Julie at Alta Tollhaus does a wonderful job with her breeding program! Her G Litter that is on the ground is all spoken for, but her other female is due around Nov (I think). Julie welcomes visitor's into her home all the time. Email her and set up a visit so you can see her pups! Check out her blog! The AT owners around the country are VERY "family" connected!
Go this page to see the progression of one of her pups from infant to 2 years old: Long-Dangerous Tails
Go to this page to see the H Litter pups: Long-Dangerous Tails - Part 5
Moms


----------

